# Akios 757 CTM



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Well got one sent to me this week to try. After talking to 2-3 folks about this reel I was starting to get concerned about the control issues I was hearing about as well as a couple other things. 

I got to the field about 5:45 or so this morning before the other 2 guys got there. Put the reel on my 1509 with a #18 Sukuma line, FF Rig, chunk-rubber-fishsh and 8oz of lead. No breaks and mag on max. 1st cast was a gental lob as well as the next 2 just to get a feel. After those I backed off the mag 3 clicks with no break blocks and put the heat to it. Well the chunk-rubber-fishsh did not last but about 3 casts. But, those with the simulated bait were 130-145 steps out. My average walking stride is a bit over 36". After the bait came off and was lost I quit stepping them.

Anyway from max to 3 clicks off no fluff, 4 off and a bit of fluff was going on, 5 clicks off I was flirting with disaster. I do feel changing the polarity of the mags will give you a much wider range of adjustment. The 757 CTM did cast farther than my SX MC but was not as stable. The 757 had the same feel as the 7500 ABU. 

Overall I think it's a fine reel inside and out, if it holds up to the riggers of NC fall Drum fishing this will be a winner. It is an 8Nbait casting machine. There are a couple things I did not like but if you look hard enough you can find fault with anything. I am not going into the problems I found until I check a few things so please don't ask. They may be nothing at all. When I get answers to my concerns I will update. Will I give up my SX MC? Not yet but, I have only played with it for a couple hours.....


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice review Mike. Looking forward to sseing what else you come up with. I would have gone to the field today but it's just too stinking HOT!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice report Mike.

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Mike, could you give me the heads up when you're going out to the "field" again. Wouldn't embarrising myself against you guys and getting a pointer or three.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm in for this as well... Sure to be embarrassed too, but I would drive down from C-Ville for the pleasure, and no doubt, a lot of learning!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

145 yds with 8nbait seems mighty impressive to me.
what is a good average cast with 8 and a chunk?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> 145 yds with 8nbait seems mighty impressive to me.
> what is a good average cast with 8 and a chunk?


You are right but.....I was not standing in water, sand or had 15mph wind in my face either....All these factors make a big difference


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> 145 yds with 8nbait seems mighty impressive to me.
> what is a good average cast with 8 and a chunk?


I would suspect the "average" fisherman will be around 90-100yds. 140-150 would be some very good casting usually hardcore fisherman. Then there are those exceptions of over 150 that are few and far between, But this is all just a guess based on what I see out of other fisherman on the sand.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

8nbait requires both a strong rod and a strong back for sure.


----------

